

 Prototype of high-speed maglev train shown to public - Sami_Lehtinen
http://ajw.asahi.com/article/economy/technology/AJ201306030104

======
matt4711
are there any technical information available how this maglev train differs
from the one operating in shanghai?

~~~
rmoriz
The shanghai one is based on German Transrapid technology, the JR-Maglev is
based on their own technology:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JR%E2%80%93Maglev>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Maglev_Train>

